# 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS



## yazookid1987 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am a new comer to travel trailers so please be patient with me! This may be too long but i need help! First of all i think i made a very bad mistake buying a Fifth wheel with 30 amp service but we cannot go back! I have had a/c breaker problems since trailer was brand new!
A/C pulls around 13 amps or so i am told. hot water tank pull around 11 amps and converter pulls around 8 amps! I am no rocket scientists but this is too much for a 30 amp service! contacted Forest River and they originally said to run hot water heater off gas! What a solution to the problem! That is unacceptable! what is in a trailer from the factory should run off 30 amps! Am i right or wrong! This is ridiculous! I need input from others on this so please help! Jason


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

Welcome to the forum Jason.  Now the question becomes...who is going to be first to tell him.  Not me.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

Welcome to the forum, Jason.  Just do a search here for "Forest River" for more information.

However, we operate our LP ONLY hot water heater only when we need it. It takes 5 or 10 minutes to get enough hot water for whatever we need hot water for. We call it Energy Efficiency!  :clown: 

You've run into one of those things that some manufacturers do to please their customers. (I think you'll run into a few more of these things before it's all over, too.)


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

Jason, welcome to the forum.

Now, your trailer has a 30 amp service.  That is it.  Mine does also and I would venture to say that 99% of travel trailers and MOST 5th wheels run off 30 amps.  Larger 5th wheels will use 50 amps, but certainly not the majority.

You know what certain things use in amperage and that is good, so now you know what to cut off when your wife uses the hair dryer, curling iron or coffee maker.  You have 30 amps of service, use them wisely and you will get along just fine.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

Most ever rv with 30 amp service will run into this problem sooner or later. You are ahead of the game by knowing what each circuit will draw.  You would think the rv mfg would take this into account and only add what the 30 amp would carry but then no one would but the rv if it had no microwave oven or plugs for hair dryers etc. Take care of your rv and enjoy. welcome to the forum.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

ROTATE, ROTATE, ROTATE.  When required run the hot water heater or refrigerator on gas.  I spend half the morning rotating from gas to electric power when I'm perking the coffee, heating the water for a shower, running the TV and trying to heat the RV with a portable electric heater.  I know it's summer, but on the coast of Oregon it's very cool in the mornings.  Heck you won't get bored if you have to think about what power source you will be using next.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

See how the pros do it Jason.  Even DL who is always high on Diesel fumes can handle it. Welcome to the world of adapting to rving :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## RvRover (Aug 13, 2008)

RE: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

I would imagine you could replace that thirty amp with a forty, but then that might overload the wires and cause a fire. Like some of these guys said, you will have to limit what you use your thirty amps for. Also look for items which use less amps or alternative power supplies like batteries and such. A few solar panels on the top might help to if your parked in the sun.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

Solar won't help unless you have a big expensive Inverter.  Also you are still limited to 30 amps usage.  The RV will only handle a maximum of 30 amps without tripping the 115 V AC breakers.  It would need to be totally rewired for 50 amps.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

There is also no such thing as a Camper with 40 amp service. It is 30 or 50.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 13, 2008)

RE: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

We have a 20/30/50 amp plug that came with our travel trailer. Whenever possible we always hook up to a 50 amp service. When we do that, we can run the AC, fridge, HWH, microwave, and hairdryer all at the same time. When we can only get 30 amp service we can run the AC, fridge, and HWH on electric but have to turn off the AC when using the microwave or hairdryer. When we are only hooked into the 20 amp, we run only the AC on electric and the fridge and HWH on gas, turn off the AC when using the microwave and let our hair air-dry.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

better watch ou the 30 amp rv wiring is made to handle 30 amps.  Was at a campground where a camper had done this and melted his camper wires.  lucky he did not burn it down.  Know some have done it without a problem but I would never do it JMO


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

well nash ,, i rewired mine for 50 amp ,, but the second 120v leg is only for the rear a/c unit ,, and that's it ,, but i found out that alot of new rv's are being wired for 50amps ,, but have a 30 amp plug ,, the FR class c i have now is like that ,, but the 20 amp is only for the a/c ,, i was kinda confused for a bit by it ,, cause the load center is 50 amp ,, but plug is 30amp ,,, but after i got into it more i seen what they did ,, and btw the converter should be here by next week ,, man FR was NO HELP AT ALL ,, they pushed it off on the converter company ,, didn't even want to discuss the prob with me ,,, but i'll keep my mouth shut ,,, and this was on an 08 model ,, but the FR dealer could not look at it till maybe the 1st of sept ,, and the customer wanted to use it by then ,,, oh well    :approve:      :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

I agree with the way you did yours Rod and if the newer models are wired for 50 that would be ok also but the one I was talking about was an older unit so maybe the rv industry did see a possible problem and went ahead and wired them as they should be wired. Not the first report of no help from FR that I have heard but maybe they are just mad cause you are not a dealer   Might think about adding that line just to @@@@ DL :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

well ,, nash ,, this was on a class c ,, and i know that SOME tt's and 5er's are only 30 amps ,, which is ok by me ,,, but i have seen a few 5er's that were 50 amp ,, but they are the high end ones ,, u know ,, well i am to wired to got to bed ,, i have a new tech starting friday ,, so i'll see how he does ,, i hope GOOD ,, i hate working weekends     :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

What did I hear somebody mumble something about FR.  That's a no,no.  Isn't it?

Good luck with your new guy Rod.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

i hope he does good ,, Gene was a hard one to replace ,, he even taught me some stuff ,, but this guy is older ,, and been in the rv repair buss. for many yrs ,, so maybe i'll learn more stuff ,, and have weekends off  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Thanks ,, DL


----------



##  (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

Wow, you guys must be settling down, I don't see anyone telling the poster what a bad choice he made in his RV purchase. I'm impressed!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

We are not alway baaaadd.  He asked an honest question, and we answered him, but notice he has not come back to see what we have said.


----------



##  (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

Just because he hasn't replied doesn't mean he hasn't read the responses. And if he searches forest river on the forum as suggested he will see the way the owners of these products are viewed.  I do believe there is a vast amount of knowledge to be tapped here but sometimes the attitude leave something to be desired. And yes I am a satisfied owner of a product built by Forest river, something rare according to numerous people here.

"That's all Folks"

Padre


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

Hey, how come we can't see "Padre"'s profile?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

Your right, he posted this on 8-12 and last on 8-13, so maybe he did read at least some of the responses.

Congrats on having a good RV.  Just so you know, I used to sell Salem and Sierra.  I had no big problems with the units I sold, but how FR handled warranty is why I quit selling them.  Over the years, I have seen a LOT of FR product with problems, I hope you never do.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

As far as I can see, yazookid1987 only made that first post and if he has been back, it was only to read replies. I don't see any further posts from him. As Ken said, what he has is pretty standard and he really should have known the limits going if, if he has the understanding that he seems to have. I'm no fan of FR, but that one is no different than a bunch of other RVs. Fifty amp service is getting to be fairly common on RVs that have two air conditioning units, but very few that don't have but one.


----------



## deniloo (Aug 15, 2008)

RE: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

I understand not wanting to use the gas if you are full timing but for the weekend campers....I don't see what the problem would be to use your propane for hot water. It doesn't use very much to run that off the gas. A full tank lasts quite a few weekends and $20 to fill it back up doesn't seem too costly. Just my opinion.....


----------



## davepcpowernet (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

First, I am new to this forum but am a long time Rver, having started with a canopy on a pickup over 40 years ago to campers to travel trailers to our present class C - an '06 Forest River Forester. 

Second, I am amazed at all of the bad mouthing at FR. Mine has nearly zero problems and what there have been were promptly taken care of by the dealer or I have fixed myself. Those kinds of things are to be expected. Has anybody here ever owned a boat? 

Third, the address, phone numbers and website are printed on the bottom of the unit brochures - -Forest River, Inc. 914 C.R. 1 Elkhart, IN 46514
574.262.2212 800.445.2825 www.forestriverinc.com

Fourth, I contacted FR to get a replacement glass globe for a light. Sent me one no charge within a week. The original bit the dust (actually the table) on the Top of the World Highway in Yukon Territory.

Fifth, I have a 30 amp service that has only tripped a pedestal breaker in one campground that had a defective breaker. I would guess that more than half of the CGs we have stayed in only have 30 amp service. The rest usually only have a limited number of 50 amp. There are a few exceptional ones with 20/30/50 for all sites, and invariably they are the most expensive ones. Bend Oregon; Phoenix, Arizona; San Jose, California; near Jamestown, Virginia are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

"Second, I am amazed at all of the bad mouthing at FR"

Dave, if you hang around, you'll find out that it isn't "bad mouthing".


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

Hey Dave, welcome to the forum.  I'm glad you have had a good experience with your FR product.   When someone asks us on the forum, should I buy a FR product it is only ethical for us to tell them what we have seen, read and understand about the product.  

If I asked a bunch of RV owners what they thought of a product and they lied and told me it was great and I bought a lemon I'd be somewhat annoyed.  The RV magazines don't ever tell you anything negative about a product or they will lose advertising $$$$.  So where do you go to get an opinion.  Yes I said opinion.  That's all we give.

We don't have anything to gain or lose in telling someone if a product is good or bad.  It's just an opinion based on what we have observed over many years RVing.  Like I always have said if you have a good FR product more power to you.  Our opinion shouldn't have anything to do with your enjoyment of the product.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

Well said DL. :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 30, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

GUESS WHAT!  Last night we were running the AC, Water Heater, TV and Refer. on Elec. and the 30 amp. main breaker at the CG's pole tripped.  We have done that many times before, so I don't think we were overloading it, but the place is full so it could have been low power.  I had to change my Water Heater to GAS.  So goes the life on 30 amp. power.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 30, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

Ken, try an Autoformer.  Keeps the power (Voltage) up in the safe zone.  I also use a plug-in voltage moniter.  Wouldn't leave home without one.  Well I wouldn't travel in my home without a Autoformer. :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 30, 2008)

Re: 2008 Forest River Wildcat LSBS

I could get my 50amp adapter out and use that side of the box, but I have not.  Switched back to elec. on the water heater today and have had no problems.  Maybe just a glitch.


----------

